# Show me your garage



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

We are wanting to add some storage and sheet rock or panel the garage. 
I would like to see a few ideas......Thanks


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Sorry. Couldnt resist.


----------



## ballard55 (Jul 14, 2008)

Here's mine.

Epoxy floor. Cabinets from Home Depot. Built in radial arm saw. Replaceable pressboard counter tops.


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

I sure hope Trodery doesn't post...:smile:


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

ballard55 said:


> Here's mine.
> 
> Epoxy floor. Cabinets from Home Depot. Built in radial arm saw. Replaceable pressboard counter tops.


Your just as ate up with it as Trod.

What's pressboard?


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

ballard55 said:


> Here's mine.
> 
> Epoxy floor. Cabinets from Home Depot. Built in radial arm saw. Replaceable pressboard counter tops.


Showoff :smile:


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

ballard55 said:


> Here's mine.
> 
> Epoxy floor. Cabinets from Home Depot. Built in radial arm saw. Replaceable pressboard counter tops.


Where's the jambox and the beer fridge?? haha


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Duke said:


> I sure hope Trodery doesn't post...:smile:


My guess is he saw this thread and as we speak, is waxing the slab. :cheers:


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm not even going to post a pic or show my wife this thread


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I can't work in a garage where all the tools are at right angles to each other. LOL

I'm sure Martha Stewart, erghhh... I mean TRod will be along with pics after he is finished with his dusting and whipping up some scones :smile:


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

LOL...I already posted pictures of my garage once today but ya'll know I can't resist


----------



## LDL (Jun 10, 2006)

Hope that Capt. Matt see's this post !


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

My wife would kill me if I posted pics of my garage. Its a never ending battle in there, i may get the courage to post one or two up, but just know that I am constantly working on it. LOL!!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

adpostel said:


> My wife would kill me if I posted pics of my garage. Its a never ending battle in there, i may get the courage to post one or two up, but just know that I am constantly working on it. LOL!!


Don't be scared just post them up. Just be advised if it's a mess I might have to do a drive by garage cleaning. Cleaning a garage is kind like rescuing a puppy in the middle of the freeway...If I see it needs help I might just have to fix it :walkingsm


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

trodery said:


> Don't be scared just post them up. Just be advised if it's a mess I might have to do a drive by garage cleaning. Cleaning a garage is kind like rescuing a puppy in the middle of the freeway...If I see it needs help I might just have to fix it :walkingsm


 Do you need my address and gas money?


----------



## JavelinaRuss (Jul 24, 2007)

What's really amazing is he lives in Santa Fe.... I bet he saves about a 100 puppy garages a *day* _EASY_!!!


----------



## bowed up (Apr 1, 2007)

State_Vet said:


> Do you need my address and gas money?


 I've got beer!


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

i'll be posting up soon pops (LDL)....gotta get some pics together, tommorrow....


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

LOL....Beer or gas money......hmmmmmmmmm 

Russ, I live on the "right side of the tracks" her in Santa Fe. I would honestly say that almost all my neighbors park their cars in the garage.


----------



## ballard55 (Jul 14, 2008)

Trodery, nice garage. I'm sure there is some phony psychological term for us, but I just feel normal.

I've had people walk in my garage, look at me and comment, "That's scary".

I was in error about the top being pressboard. It's MDF (medium density fiberboard)

When it gets dirty, I just lift out the panel and place a new one in. (Yes, I keep some spares on hand for emergencies)


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

ballard55 said:


> Trodery, nice garage. I'm sure there is some phony psychological term for us, but I just feel normal.
> 
> I've had people walk in my garage, look at me and comment, "That's scary".


LOL, me too buddy, me too!

Last summer I went over to one of my customer's home to help him do something, I took one look at his garage and told him "If we are going to be friends your garage can't look like this" so, the next weekend I went over there and cleaned out his garage. He went from not being able to park one vehicle in there to being able to get both his Lexus and his Mercedes in there. $100,000 worth of cars in the driveway and about $500 worth of junk cluttering the garage!


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

trodery said:


> LOL, me too buddy, me too!
> 
> Last summer I went over to one of my customer's home to help him do something, I took one look at his garage and told him "If we are going to be friends your garage can't look like this" so, the next weekend I went over there and cleaned out his garage. He went from not being able to park one vehicle in there to being able to get both his Lexus and his Mercedes in there. $100,000 worth of cars in the driveway and about $500 worth of junk cluttering the garage!


Are you for hire (garage cleaning-wise)?


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

trodery said:


> LOL, me too buddy, me too!
> 
> Last summer I went over to one of my customer's home to help him do something, I took one look at his garage and told him "If we are going to be friends your garage can't look like this" so, the next weekend I went over there and cleaned out his garage. He went from not being able to park one vehicle in there to being able to get both his Lexus and his Mercedes in there. $100,000 worth of cars in the driveway and about $500 worth of junk cluttering the garage!


Hahaha! I can see you with your own television program ... The Garage Whisperer.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

portalto said:


> Are you for hire (garage cleaning-wise)?


LOL......sure, I already have two offers, one for gas money and another for beer, what is your bid Annette?


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

Trodery I have been to your garage and one word WOW.I did see in pic 4 there is a white cup out of place.LOL
I live right down the road.I can't wait until you make a price range up.Hint,Hint


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Here you go.


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

fishingcacher said:


> Here you go.


Did you get that picture out of a Sears Craftsman catalog?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

OK..Ive taken all I can handle.. Here ya go again, Trodery... You and Ballard oughta be committed..

Now...THIS is what a garage ought look like... You've seen it, Trod..and I know you get the 'vapors' every time you gotta walk thru it...but you got to cut me a little slack.. This is an almost 80 year collection of 'essential' tools, etc.....:rotfl:


----------



## JavelinaRuss (Jul 24, 2007)

trodery said:


> LOL....Beer or gas money......hmmmmmmmmm
> 
> Russ, I live on the "right side of the tracks" her in Santa Fe. I would honestly say that almost all my neighbors park their cars in the garage.


There's a right side of the track in Santa Fe now??? Dayum!!!!

Honestly looks good, I think I've even driven by y'all heading home sometimes cruising down memory lane. The Folks live out on Halls on 2004 now but I grew up behind the old high school


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

Tortuga...now that's what a garage should look like! Now Trod, he needs a shrink his is so clean and organized! Growing up, we had a four-car garage and my dad kept it clean and simple. My kids are always taking tools and who knows where they are today. Sockets, screwdriver and saws missing all the time. It drives me crazy!


----------



## JavelinaRuss (Jul 24, 2007)

Tortuga said:


> OK..Ive taken all I can handle.. Here ya go again, Trodery... You and Ballard oughta be committed..
> 
> Now...THIS is what a garage ought look like... You've seen it, Trod..and I know you get the 'vapors' every time you gotta walk thru it...but you got to cut me a little slack.. This is an almost 80 year collection of 'essential' tools, etc.....:rotfl:


See to mee THAT'S a Garage, the nice clean ones make me think of a dealership. That reminds me of a shade tree mechanic, HE knows where everything is and woe be upon you if you move a FREAKING thing!!!!


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

trodrey,

If you ever make it to central Texas, shoot me a PM. All the beer you can drink and I'll pick you up. I need all the help I can get! These garages are very impressive.


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

This should be re-named Tool ****.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Here's mine.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

trodery said:


> LOL......sure, I already have two offers, one for gas money and another for beer, what is your bid Annette?


gas money, beer, and a steak that I'll cook while you clean.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

fishingcacher said:


> Here you go.


WOW! Now that is impressive! I am going to print that picture..I may just have to steal those ideas WOW!



Tortuga said:


> OK..Ive taken all I can handle.. Here ya go again, Trodery... You and Ballard oughta be committed..
> 
> Now...THIS is what a garage ought look like... You've seen it, Trod..and I know you get the 'vapors' every time you gotta walk thru it...but you got to cut me a little slack.. This is an almost 80 year collection of 'essential' tools, etc.....:rotfl:


LOL, you are just hopeless Jim! You need to let me come over there and build you a real workbench at least.



rockyraider said:


> trodrey,
> 
> If you ever make it to central Texas, shoot me a PM. All the beer you can drink and I'll pick you up. I need all the help I can get! These garages are very impressive.


I know ya'll are joking about me coming to clean your garages but I have often said that I could probably make some decent "side money" cleaning and organizing garages. Ya'll may think this is weird but I get a real sense of satisfaction taking a big mess "like most folk's garages" and seeing it all neat and spiffy! I like to see the results of my work and unfortunately with my real job I do not get to see immediate results.


----------



## fisHRman (Aug 11, 2005)

Well, I noticed that truck that is not parked completely within the lines. Tsk Tsk LOL I wish I had 1/2 of those skill for organizing.



rippin lips said:


> Trodery I have been to your garage and one word WOW.I did see in pic 4 there is a white cup out of place.LOL
> I live right down the road.I can't wait until you make a price range up.Hint,Hint


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

you do not want to go in my garage. there are things in there that will hurt you. I never throw anything away thinking one day I will need it.


----------



## vinsp (Mar 12, 2006)

And when all of my teenagers are out of the house it may stay organized for more than one day. And no this is not what I consider organized its just the only photo I have.


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

well, here's some cell phone pics of my man cave/garage bar in progress....added oak cabinets yesturday. its coming along.

this is where it started...









then the walls...

















then the floor done in "Tile Clad" by Sherwin Williams, its what is used in offshore rigs.


















added a TV of coarse, and a small view of my 12' bar/bench...









Dad and I saw a space under the Tv, for a rod locker....


















Got another TV in the garage now 51"....










All a working progress, its my first garage and im loving it.


----------



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks for the replies.....Some of you are sick puppies.
I have an idea of what I am going to do with the exposed framing and flooring.
Storage however is the problem. 
I am looking for a type of cabinet system that has doors and can be installed across the back of garage on top of "step".
Any ideas?


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

That looks good Mat but where are you going to park your vehicles?


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

LIVIN said:


> Thanks for the replies.....Some of you are sick puppies.
> I have an idea of what I am going to do with the exposed framing and flooring.
> Storage however is the problem.
> I am looking for a type of cabinet system that has doors and can be installed across the back of garage on top of "step".
> Any ideas?


Livin...look at the third picture I posted. Those are cabinets that you can buy at Lowes and paint whatever color you want, they are on top of a step.


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

LIVIN said:


> Thanks for the replies.....Some of you are sick puppies.
> I have an idea of what I am going to do with the exposed framing and flooring.
> Storage however is the problem.
> I am looking for a type of cabinet system that has doors and can be installed across the back of garage on top of "step".
> Any ideas?


go to Lowes or Home Depot, they have prefabbed cabinets, i did some myself yesturday, the have all kinds...

oh ya, and far as the question goes for parking in my garage. my ride, a 98 Tahoe has around 8" of lift and 35" tires, the beast doesn't fit in most garages, and when its cold out or nasty i pull the girlfriends car in, still plenty of room for one car at least, well until i get some more toys. Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

a neat and orderly garage is a sign of a disturbed mind. :smile:


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

mastercylinder said:


> a neat and orderly garage is a sign of a disturbed mind. :smile:


LOL...for once JUST ONCE I TELL YOU....I will agree with you


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

You bastages are going to make me go home and clean my garage....lucky it's raining today....tomorrow....my off day on friday...and then it's fishing time.


----------



## Bayduck (May 22, 2004)

*Mancave*

Fence pickets are cheap.


----------



## rockhound76 (Feb 22, 2007)

I fee so....INADEQUATE. I haven't had my cars in the garage in over 8years. Somehow, the dive lockers, the 6 bicycles and bike workshop, the kid's RC setups, the scout camping gear and our family boating gear just fills the darn thing up.

Then again, I need to post photos of my NEW garage tomorrow. We're going through punchout on it now: 60'x18' (17' inside height) with 14' clearance commercial doors at both ends for drive-thru. I've already given the wife orders that NOTHING goes in there until I get the floor epoxied and the shelving built.

I'll also work on getting permissioin to post photos of a friends custom garage, with one bay for his Maranello 550 and one for his wife's Maserati GT. Walls and flooring coordinated to the cars with a small bay for her Ducati race bike. Factory logos are on the walls of the respective parking spots. It is soooo cool.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

BY posting these pictures you guys are going to make me do something different in my garage!!!

RockHound...I've been thinking of that car logo idea lately!


----------



## tomball terror (May 24, 2005)

Well here are a few pics of mine. It was actually the wifes ideal to use the old fence pickets from Ike's damage.........


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

you guys wanna see the Man Cave from he!!,, wait for OUTCAST to post his if he will.. Awesome, and loaded with goodies!



mine,, I can't get in to take a pic.. lol


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Man caves are different than garages unless of course you can park a car in the cave


----------



## mshtrout (Dec 11, 2008)

Bayduck, that is a great looking garage! Did you do it your self or did you hire a contractor?? I like the fireplace and the stone on the bar is a great touch.


----------



## Corky (May 22, 2004)

*My garage...*

Pics taken a couple of years ago when it wasn't clean and have upgraded a few things since but will give you another idea for cabinets. Two things that I still like what I did...(1) built my toolbox into the workbench and (2) put a shelf over the mower, pressure washer, etc. to hold air compressor, etc. One thing where I don't like what I did was not leaving space somewhere on a wall to stack plywood....


----------



## Bayduck (May 22, 2004)

*Wife parks her car in the Mancave.*

The side where the bar is where my truck would go , but it's to long.

As you can see in the pictures , I push everything to one side , so she has her side to park.

I hired different people to do the different tasks.

I'll try to post some updated pictures.


----------



## jdsuperbee (Jun 13, 2007)

Mine is not NEARLY as nice and detailed as you guys, but I've got everything off the floor and both cars in the garage. I'm really proud of my beer fridge, though


----------



## biged412 (Mar 8, 2005)

*Fisherman's Garage*

I only saw 1 pic with fishin equiptment in it, do yall just hang out and pretty up the garage or do yall keep yall's snoopy rods in the toy box ?


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

With garages that neat and shelving and tools hung on every square inch of wall where do you shoot your arrows & ninja throwing stars?


----------



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

Corky, you have the exact setup I am looking for the back of garage.
My wife parks on right side. I am wanting to across but leave a gap in front of her car to prevent "accidents".
Did you build them or did they come in a kit?


----------



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

ZenDaddy said:


> With garages that neat and shelving and tools hung on every square inch of wall where do you shoot your arrows & ninja throwing stars?


When trained by Chuck Norris we need no arrows or ninja throwing stars.....The mere thought of engagment to battle destroy's all enemies.


----------



## Corky (May 22, 2004)

LIVIN said:


> Corky, you have the exact setup I am looking for the back of garage.
> My wife parks on right side. I am wanting to across but leave a gap in front of her car to prevent "accidents".
> Did you build them or did they come in a kit?


My dad and I built them several years ago....allowed me to build to my specs. I tailored the height of shelving inside the cabinets for different items (i.e. coolers in one cabinet, paint cans in another, etc.) Left the space on the right side for my wife's SUV, but I don't let her park in the garage anymore...:tongue:


----------



## Blue_Wave028 (Jul 23, 2008)

If I posted pictures of my garage y'all would probably start crying because y'all would feel sorry for me. Mine is horrible but it does have a beer fridge, a meat freezer and some deer horns.


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

So Trod and Ballard, Do you have Magic Marker outlineing the tools in there place so you no where each one goes and if one is missing. LOL Had a Plant Ops manager have it done that way at a hospital. Nice garages!!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

drred4 said:


> So Trod and Ballard, Do you have Magic Marker outlineing the tools in there place so you no where each one goes and if one is missing. LOL Had a Plant Ops manager have it done that way at a hospital. Nice garages!!


LOL... No sir!

Hand tools go inside the stainless steel toolbox (the toolbox drawers are labeled), power tools are in their original cases in another room stored neatly on a shelf. I can sense if a tool is in the wrong drawer...my skin starts crawling


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

trodery said:


> LOL... No sir!
> 
> Hand tools go inside the stainless steel toolbox (the toolbox drawers are labeled), power tools are in their original cases in another room stored neatly on a shelf. I can sense if a tool is in the wrong drawer...my skin starts crawling


Haa haa , the force is Strong with you!!!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Home sweet home:work:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Profish00 said:


> Home sweet home:work:


My God, Pro !!!...That looks like Fred Sanford's old place....:rotfl:

Luv it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Profish00 said:


> Home sweet home:work:


 DANG MARK!


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

*help*

This is where I store my junk until ........I get a shop........
Old River is not too far away trodery.......I need some help


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

trodery said:


> DANG MARK!


Stand back, Folks !!! He only fainted....

*GLASS OF WATER FOR MR. TRODERY , PLEASE....*

:rotfl:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I see some acid reflux in Terry's future... LOL


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

<reminder to self... do not view page 4 of this garage thread>


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Sorry to say, but mine looks simular to Profish00 garage. Not quite, but not to far off. No covered walls, only studs with lots of nails for hanging stuff. Can't say I ever had a garage that had covered walls. Maybe someday I can empty out the garage, pull all of the nails and cover the walls. Mine is a mess but wife does keep her car in garage, or at least till recently. Used for storage from house while making Ike repairs and carpet comming next week. Then will need to clean out garage enough to put car back in.

I cleaned it once and put everything right back where it was to begin with.


----------



## Northsider (Feb 19, 2008)

Profish00 said:


> Home sweet home:work:


 I believe your inspection sticker is expired on your Vette, if you haven't noticed already. :smile:


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Thanks:work: The wife drives it (not mine...lol) I'll let her know.:cheers:

Terry Bring your broom, we will need it:tongue:



Northsider said:


> I believe your inspection sticker is expired on your Vette, if you haven't noticed already. :smile:


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Profish00 said:


> Terry Bring your broom, we will need it:tongue:


Mark, I think your garage and a few others would need this thing to even make a dent in cleaning your garages


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

LOL...Troutslayer, I just noticed that "batman" type picture in your post. That is funny!!!


----------



## thabeezer (Aug 13, 2007)

trodery said:


> LOL... No sir!
> 
> Hand tools go inside the stainless steel toolbox (the toolbox drawers are labeled), power tools are in their original cases in another room stored neatly on a shelf. I can sense if a tool is in the wrong drawer...my skin starts crawling


can you sense if a picture is crooked?:smile:


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

thabeezer said:


> can you sense if a picture is crooked?:smile:


LOL... Yes, that is why they have been removed. Dang wind is always blowing thru the garage making those pictures crooked, they had to go!


----------



## ballard55 (Jul 14, 2008)

drred4 said:


> So Trod and Ballard, Do you have Magic Marker outlineing the tools in there place so you no where each one goes and if one is missing. LOL Had a Plant Ops manager have it done that way at a hospital. Nice garages!!


No need for Magic Marker outlines. I only take one tool down at a time and replace it before taking another.

If you look closely you can see the screwdriver, jeweler screwdriver, stainless cutters and pliers, nut driver, paper towel holder, wood chisel racks are all made from teak. I'm not at home now, but I'll post some close-up photos later. They look very good!

Trodery: Is that vinyl tile flooring? Glued down? Or peel and stick?

I'm thinking about a remodel with block paneling and a chair rail halfway up the wall and a better floor. You can still see the slab cracks even with the epoxy paint. I should have sealed and smoothed the cracks I guess.

There's no end to garage organizing!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Trod is there any hope for this one?:rotfl: At least there is no need for AC at this time.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

ballard55 said:


> Trodery: Is that vinyl tile flooring? Glued down? Or peel and stick?


Neither one my friend, it just lays there all by itself. I found them here... http://www.floorjunkies.com/ , this place is located in Houston over near the Astrodome.

I think there is a good chance we might be twin brothers


----------



## ballard55 (Jul 14, 2008)

trodery said:


> Neither one my friend, it just lays there all by itself. I found them here... http://www.floorjunkies.com/ , this place is located in Houston over near the Astrodome.
> 
> I think there is a good chance we might be twin brothers


Thanks for the info. I will definitely check out Floor Junkies.

Here's a good link about how to "feng shui" a garage:

"Your garage is more than a storage space--or at least it should be. It's your daily portal in and out of the world. So whether it's just a little cluttered, or so full that your car stays parked in the driveway, your garage needs feng shui, the Chinese art of placement to maximize good fortune and minimize bad luck."

http://www.ehow.com/how_2204917_feng-shui-garage.html

This will probably get some interesting responses!


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

I got 4 kids and 8 bikes in the garage..I cant figure it out...lol


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

I cannot post pics of my garage.

I'm absolutely certain Trodery and a few others would faint if not worse. ( I respect you guys need to obsess)

I am more comfortable with a tiny pinch of mayhem. It serves me well in the world I live in.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

Dipsay said:


> I got 4 kids and 8 bikes in the garage..I cant figure it out...lol


You keep your kids in the garage........lol


----------



## rockhound76 (Feb 22, 2007)

The new (almost finished) garage. The shingles actually match, but they haven't laid down yet. The shot of rafter detail shows the doubled 2x8's every other joist and one of the two the triple 2x12 beams I can use as engine or boat hoists, set 22' apart. Commercial doors at each end, so I can pull the trailer through (when I finished the drive out back). Still waiting on the architectural ridge vents: 

























I want to seal the floors, but don't know whether to use epoxy or a simple roll-on sealant.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

WOW!!! In that last picture you got your own porta potty!!!!!!!!!








Nice garage


----------



## rockhound76 (Feb 22, 2007)

Bobby said:


> WOW!!! In that last picture you got your own porta potty!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Nice garage


The potty is for when the wife locks me out.


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

*new epoxy floor*

Hope the pic works


----------



## rockhound76 (Feb 22, 2007)

donf said:


> Hope the pic works


It worked an the floor looks great. Tell me about it....:smile:


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

trodery said:


> LOL......sure, I already have two offers, one for gas money and another for beer, what is your bid Annette?


Beer, gas money, Danbury bass fishing trip, one video golf lesson.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

DANG DON! That looks awesome! Now I am envious! 

Nwilkens....Looks like the best offer so far


----------



## txranger (Jun 23, 2005)

Trod, I don't see any yaks in that garage :question:


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

txranger said:


> Trod, I don't see any yaks in that garage :question:


I sold dem yaks but they never lived in the garage, they stayed on the yak trailer behind my garden tool shed.


----------



## bowed up (Apr 1, 2007)

You know... i respect a man who has the gumption to keep a clean workplace and to keep it organized....but in my little humble opinion a clean shop is one that must not get used very often. Do you guys actually use your garages with all these organized tools for thier intended purposes?


Lets see if i can get a rise out of this.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Somebody asked me "Is that one garage or two that you have", I guess I would have to say BOTH. I have a two car garage and then a one car garage (I use this one as a shop but also park a car here).










I also have a couple other place for storage. This is my "Pump House" (my water well equipment is in this building), I keep fishing gear, survival foods and power tools in this building. Of course everything is in near perfect order. 




























And then I have one other building where I keep the lawn and garden tools (this is the messiest thing I have)




























So I guess you could say that I have lots of room to keep things which does make it much easier to keep everything clean and in order BUT even when I did not have all this room everything was neat and orderly. 

Bowed Up...Of course I use it but I could not sleep if it was not put back into shape after messing it up! I'll look around my pictures, I MAY have a pic or two of my shop dirty, I will look.

Oh Yeah, by the way, if any of you ask "MAN! Do you have enough gas cans?" I would respond...I have more than that stored in the attic of the pump house. I like to be prepared as much as possible


----------



## bowed up (Apr 1, 2007)

trodery said:


> Bowed Up...Of course I use it but I could not sleep if it was not put back into shape after messing it up! I'll look around my pictures, I MAY have a pic or two of my shop dirty, I will look.
> 
> Oh Yeah, by the way, if any of you ask "MAN! Do you have enough gas cans?" I would respond...I have more than that stored in the attic of the pump house. I like to be prepared as much as possible


Haha, i knew i could count on getting a rise out of you trodery, i can tell you have put your tools to work, d**n nice place.
As far as gas cans go, after Ike I have heard numerous people say that you can never have enough gas cans.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

trodery said:


> DANG DON! That looks awesome! Now I am envious!
> 
> Nwilkens....Looks like the best offer so far


Oh how I need the garage whisperer


----------



## ballard55 (Jul 14, 2008)

bowed up said:


> You know... i respect a man who has the gumption to keep a clean workplace and to keep it organized....but in my little humble opinion a clean shop is one that must not get used very often. Do you guys actually use your garages with all these organized tools for thier intended purposes?
> 
> Lets see if i can get a rise out of this.


Bowed up,

I think you would be surprised how much I use my shop. But no matter how messy, it can be cleaned with vacuum cleaner or leaf blower in a matter of minutes.

Here's just a few of my "projects". The casting platform was done last week. I posted it on another thread.

Notice in the casting platform photo that my workbench top is getting a little dirty. It's time to change out for a new one.

My fishing stuff stays in Port O'Connor. I hope no one starts a thread, "What does your boat and fishing storage look like". I'm much more proud of my garage/shop.

Can someone tell me how to place text between photos? My photos always end up after the text.

Dazed and confused..........


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

ballard55 said:


> I hope no one starts a thread, "What does your boat and fishing storage look like". I'm much more proud of my garage/shop.
> 
> .


LOL...I had to sell my boat because I obsessed over it so much that I could not enjoy it, in all honesty that really was a serious OCD problem for me. I would go get it out of storage bring it home and wash it (of course being sure to dry every inch of it by hand to remove water spots), while fishing I ran around behind everyone cleaning up after them and then when I got home I would start the cleaning drying process all over again before putting it away.It was a vicious circle!

Now another 2cooler enjoys my old boat!

I'm not nearly that obsessive with my garage and yard.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

OK, I know it is a mess. However, some of the stuff is from the house while we are making Ike repairs and will go back inside when finished (2 more weeks). However, lots of it is typical and could sure use Trodery's help. I am wanting to build a storage building soon however for the 4 wheeler and other stuff so wife can get her car back in the garage after Ike damage is finished.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I think I may have found me some job security  I'll just start signing all of you guys up as my new "Garage Whisperer" clients


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Dang Slip Knot... will you rent me that garage floor space you have? I've run out!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Dang Slip Knot... will you rent me that garage floor space you have? I've run out!


Haha, now that is funny.


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

MAN CAVE UPDATE, added cabinets and lights yesturday.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Here is a picture of a group of 2coolers over at Trod's garage last week. He was working on a new smoker. gb


----------



## JavelinaRuss (Jul 24, 2007)

Hehehehe That's just wrong (But starting to look like it might be true)


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

galvbay said:


> Here is a picture of a group of 2coolers over at Trod's garage last week. He was working on a new smoker. gb


C'mon, those guys aren't 2Coolers...THEY'RE NOT WEARING CROCS!!! :tongue:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Buffett Fan said:


> C'mon, those guys aren't 2Coolers...THEY'RE NOT WEARING CROCS!!! :tongue:


I don't HAVE no crocs, BF... and I never realized how FAT wearing white made me look...:spineyes:

And...Trod, ..be sure and thank Mairlyn for fixin' us all lunch while we were workin'....


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

LOL...you guys ain't right picking on us clean OCD type guys!

As bad as I (and lot's of other people) think I am about keeping stuff clean and in order and OCD like, I'm not nearly as bad as Haute Pursuits buddy Tony! Now that guy is CRAZY with OCD


----------



## kayakcaptain (Dec 8, 2007)

Nothing special before the storm, not much after.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

kayakcaptain said:


> Nothing special before the storm, not much after.


GOOD GRIEF MAN! Have you cleaned that place up yet after the flood? Your pictures are causing me convulsions!


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

These folding tables that double as storage seem pretty slick. i may look into building a couple.

http://stor-n-fold.com/Photos.html


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

kayakcaptain said:


> Nothing special before the storm, not much after.


even i would be ashamed to post those on the internet. that's abysmal.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

mastercylinder said:


> even i would be ashamed to post those on the internet. that's abysmal.


Bruce, can you give me a prescription to stop these convulsions?


----------



## kayakcaptain (Dec 8, 2007)

mastercylinder said:


> even i would be ashamed to post those on the internet. that's abysmal.


We were in NYC when the storm hit. If I had been home alot of the stuff could have move out of harms way. When your garage fills up with seawater this is what you get. Believe it or not most stuff was neatly stored away. I not ashamed of what the storm did just that the flood insurance did not do. There was over 25K in stuff in the garage that was not covered.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

trodery said:


> Bruce, can you give me a prescription to stop these convulsions?


yeah, but what you really need is therapy.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

kayakcaptain said:


> We were in NYC when the storm hit. If I had been home alot of the stuff could have move out of harms way. When your garage fills up with seawater this is what you get. Believe it or not most stuff was neatly stored away. I not ashamed of what the storm did just that the flood insurance did not do. There was over 25K in stuff in the garage that was not covered.


Yep, that sucks! But have you cleaned it up yet? PLease tell me you did (even if you lie to me) :dance:


----------



## kayakcaptain (Dec 8, 2007)

trodery said:


> Yep, that sucks! But have you cleaned it up yet? PLease tell me you did (even if you lie to me) :dance:


Yes, it all ended up in the dumpster. 40 years of tools and toys became landfill.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

kayakcaptain said:


> Yes, it all ended up in the dumpster. 40 years of tools and toys became landfill.


THANK GOD! Now I can rest tonight


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

trodery said:


> THANK GOD! Now I can rest tonight


twenty-eight posts in this thread and you're going to rest tonight? c'mon, terry. you won't rest until every garage on earth looks like yours.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

kayakcaptain said:


> Yes, it all ended up in the dumpster. 40 years of tools and toys became landfill.


The BulTaco is gone?


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

mastercylinder said:


> twenty-eight posts in this thread and you're going to rest tonight? c'mon, terry. you won't rest until every garage on earth looks like yours.


You mean 29? :doowapsta

I'm a sick man...what can I say>


----------



## PiratesRun (Jun 23, 2004)

not the Bultaco. I have been thinking of starting racing EVO vintage class.


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> even i would be ashamed to post those on the internet. that's abysmal.


Ashamed? That's a man's garage. Nothin' namby pamby about it. To me it says I'm too busy playin with and fixen all my toys to spend weeks building shelves and painting the floor.

I'm diggin' it.


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

man they had one of these posts over on the corvetteforum and those guys had some SICK garages.. must be nice lol


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

berto said:


> man they had one of these posts over on the corvetteforum and those guys had some SICK garages.. must be nice lol


Yeah well, TRod drives a civic... what do you expect???


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Yeah well, TRod drives a civic... what do you expect???


LOL.... The Civic is for sale Blake


----------



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

Wow...this becoming quit the thread!!
Thanks for all the tips and glimpse into the world of OCD.

I have figured out what to use for walls and cabinets along with additional lighting so let's talk about floor coatings and the different types and why.


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

*garage*

my garage is too cluttered think i should kick some of the stuff out side. tired of it all getting dusty in there!:mpd:


----------



## cuzn dave (Nov 29, 2008)

I would post up some pics but I can't get the door open...


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

cuzn dave said:


> I would post up some pics but I can't get the door open...


Hahaha!! Greenie to you for admitting it.

:rotfl:


----------



## JavelinaRuss (Jul 24, 2007)

Hey Trod get some meds or whiskey man, I'm thinking about giving you a glimpse of Hell you may not ever recover from (my car port) BawHAWHAWHAWHAWHAW!!!!!


----------



## fuelish1 (Aug 3, 2004)

a clean garage is a sign of a sick mind..... j/k mine is FULL of stuff, mine, the kids and the even the wifes stuff.............my neighbor down the street prolly only has three things in his....but he can park TWO cars in it! LOL


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

JavelinaRuss said:


> Hey Trod get some meds or whiskey man, I'm thinking about giving you a glimpse of Hell you may not ever recover from (my car port) BawHAWHAWHAWHAWHAW!!!!!


Yeah, from your description alone I don't think I would recover


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Trodery - you might want to assume the fetal position before scrolling down




















































































thumb-sucking is optional


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

That's not so bad. There's a path to the door. :walkingsm

Well .. maybe. I can't see the door. Hahaha!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

the only reason there is a path is cause I removed 1 jetski to get the lawnmower out.


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

speckle-catcher said:


> the only reason there is a path is cause I removed 1 jetski to get the lawnmower out.


Dude...Is that supposed to be a hammock ? hwell: (on the left..on top of the blue box)

LOL

Kelly


----------



## JavelinaRuss (Jul 24, 2007)

speckle-catcher said:


> the only reason there is a path is cause I removed 1 jetski to get the lawnmower out.











Nevermind


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

kdubya said:


> Dude...Is that supposed to be a hammock ? hwell: (on the left..on top of the blue box)
> 
> LOL
> 
> Kelly


it was a hammock until Ike got his fingers on it. One of the few things I found of our house. One of these days, I'll hang it and start working all the knots out of it. One of these days when I'm really, really, really bored.


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

*new epoxy floor with stuff back in*

man cave


----------



## gkcontra (Feb 25, 2007)

speckle-catcher said:


> the only reason there is a path is cause I removed 1 jetski to get the lawnmower out.


The highlight for me is the 'mini storage building' still in the box :rotfl:


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

yep. a pre-Ike project that has never been completed.


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

These are some old pics  I know I know....I need new ones. I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

couple more. Oh, and btw, the floor is nowhere close to that clean. As far as garage, it qualifies cause I have a 38' boat, polaris ranger, a four wheeler, lowboy trailer, fishing equip, and LOTS of mad tools


----------



## marshmadness (Oct 22, 2007)

**** outcast thats a sweet man cave you got there!!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

speckle-catcher said:


> Trodery - you might want to assume the fetal position before scrolling down
> 
> thumb-sucking is optional


DANG DUDE! That place is sickening! Since your beach house is gone and I can no longer puke off of your balcony I think I will come over and puke in your garage, I'm sure you would never even notice! 

That Jet lathe you have in there deserves a better existence, it was raised in a better garage :rotfl:


----------

